# elle the elf girl - WIP



## Mel_Robertson

new sketch might give her a pet dragon


----------



## Mel_Robertson

decided to give her a friend instead of a dragon!


----------



## dickhutchings

I like elves.:biggrin:


----------



## Mel_Robertson

every time I try to post a pic as an attachment it shrinks it so small


----------



## Mel_Robertson

wings... they'll need wings


----------



## leighann

Oooh...she's pretty awesome. She might turn into my favorite. 

Just curious...what do u do with your pieces when your done?


----------



## Mel_Robertson

just put them in a folder and thats it


----------



## SuddenLife

Looking pretty neat already! I really love what you've done with the lighting so far.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

thanks x
I don't like her hair color though it matches her skin tone too much


----------



## leighann

Give that girl some highlights @meli !! :biggrin:


----------



## leighann

You need to have your pieces printed, then sell them. 

Of course, people are constantly telling me to sell my stuff, and I haven't sold one piece. I have given a lot of mine away, but that doesn't bother me, I don't really consider myself a professional, but your pieces...they are primo!! :vs_rocking_banana:


----------



## Mel_Robertson

Okay based on your input I'll try to sell something on canvas, I've spend a few hours hunting down all the diff kinds and I've found a great company that does an A1 (20 X 30 inch) canvas for only £30 and it comes with an amazing lifetime guarantee!
now I've just got to make the hardest decision of which one to sell lol


----------



## Mel_Robertson




----------



## kpnuts

Whichever one you decide on will go quickly, your work is just so great it's out of this world.


----------



## Mel_Robertson

That means a lot to me I've never been really confident enough to sell my art doing album art is easy because it's smallish in size... these are huge 50MB files I might try ebay I don't know anywhere else apart from facebook, I was thinking of including a dvd speedart video with the painting


----------



## Mel_Robertson




----------



## Mel_Robertson

I love this painting so much is that vain? lol
can't wait to render the speed video


----------



## dickhutchings

More great work from meli. Whodathunkit:biggrin:

I love most of my paintings. I hope that doesn't make me vain, if it does, oh well.


----------



## leighann

The elf on the left...something about her eyes...they just draw you in. I like her better than elf girl on right. So, what is her neme @meli? 

Phenomenal!! :vs_cool:


----------



## Mel_Robertson

her names Alva which means female elf in Norse lol x


----------



## Mel_Robertson

finished.
I just learned if you right click it and open in new tab you can view full size


----------



## Susan Mulno

It really is amazing Meli! Bravo!


----------



## Mel_Robertson

1080 HD


----------



## kpnuts

Great work, just superb.


----------



## leighann

Very cool :thumbsup:


----------

